# S/D retic advise



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello,

I currently have a hognose and a female boa constrictor and I have recently added an 8 month old SD retic.

now I need some advise in regards to the retic. First time I ever went to get him out she bit me which knocked my confidence a lot but I am getting over it however I break the feeding response with a tap with the hook which sometimes works sometimes doesn’t. When I get him out without managing to take a bite it’s a 50/50 kinda situation some times he will be cruising around having a great time And then other times he will sit in my hand in a a position looking like he’s gonna explode any second? Which makes me put him back, is he gonna explode into a danger noodle in a split second or is he okay?
Second issue how can I condition him not to strike at me as soon as I get a few feet away from the glass as it makes maintenance a pain and don’t want to have to take him out every time I wanna change his water is there anything that can be done?
My boa is good as gold and the hognose is harmless so first experience with a bitey snake.

thanks in advance 👍👍


----------



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

And to add to the above when I do anything around his viv or take something off of it he’s flys straight out and is in what looks like feeding mode. I can’t even mist in there without him striking


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

From what I've seen, and from talking to those that keep and breed Retics what you describe is normal for a young retic. Compared to boa's retics are wired 

Hopefully @retic666 will chime in here, or drop him a PM (tell him I suggested you do so) and he may be able to help you out with some advice


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

its completely convinced ur going to eat it, ur @6ft its tiny and defenceless, except for some sharp teeth.... 



Liam Cousins said:


> And to add to the above when I do anything around his viv or take something off of it he’s flys straight out and is in what looks like feeding mode. I can’t even mist in there without him striking


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey Liam,

You have a few factors here you need to consider:

1. How long have you had this snake? If you’ve not long had it, then I certainly wouldn’t be trying to get it out very much. Start with going up to the viv & just watching him for a while. Do this for a wk or two. This will get him used to your presence. Then start by using your hook & tap the viv, open the viv door gently & gently rub his head with hook. This will get him used to the hook & he will soon realise you are not a threat. Retics defences will shut down when you stroke them with hook. Then I would use the hook to push his head away & start by stroking a bit of his body but keep hook by head (do not pin head down with hook!). Then leave him, shut viv door & walk away. This will teach him you will not hurt him & aren’t a threat. Do this for a while & then start trying to handle him. Unfortunately a lot of breeders don’t handle their hatchlings unless needed as they just breed them for money. I totally disagree with this & make a conscience effort to regularly handle ALL my hatchlings before I start selling them, for this very reason.

2. Retics are driven by food, end off! How much you feeding him & how often? He’s striking at the glass every time you go near him, cos he’s hungry & is expecting to get fed. Up his food intake & make it more often. Fed once a wk & the right size food for his size. Guarantee this will stop him hitting the glass every time you go near him. Some Retics will still hit the glass after feeding for maybe a couple days as its part of some of their behaviour. My big female GC will stay in food mode for about 2 days after feeding & strike the viv when I go near it, so I leave her alone & let her settle as it’s not good if they keeping slamming the viv, cos they will do some serious damage to their face & that will be vet trips etc.

3. How often do you change his water? Change 2-3 times a wk. People think you need to give your snake fresh water daily. This is not true.To start with, get someone to help you change his water. I always get Sarah my missus to “occupy” the snake by stroking her with the hook whilst a pull the water bowl out & change it. Some Retics can be viv defensive, just like any other snake as you are going into HIS home. This is a safe way to change water without having to pull the snake every other day or so. Once you get to know the snake & he trusts you, then you can do it on your own. Until then, get someone to help you.

I could go on, but I need to get to work now, but Try the above & see how you get on. I’m certain you will see a difference in a couple of wks.

Let me know how you get on by dropping me a PM & I will help out any way I can.

Russ


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Cheers Malc 👍


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Also, forgot to ask, what temp you got hot end set too?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

My first assumption would be that it is underfed.


----------

